# Post your transaction log xD



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Spoiler



Today, 08:45 PM	Post	Earned 0.2 Bells	
Today, 08:42 PM	Post	Earned 0.7 Bells	
Today, 08:40 PM	Post	Earned 0.3 Bells	
Today, 08:38 PM	Post	Earned 1.2 Bells	
Today, 08:24 PM	Post	Earned 0.7 Bells	
Today, 07:57 PM	Post	Earned 0.4 Bells	
Today, 07:56 PM	Post	Earned 3.3 Bells	
Today, 06:46 PM	Donate	Spent 10.0 Bells	savan1: Woo, thanks!
Today, 06:36 PM	Post	Earned 1.8 Bells	
Today, 05:28 PM	Post	Earned 1.6 Bells	
Today, 05:27 PM	Post	Spent 0.8 Bells	
Today, 05:27 PM	Post	Earned 0.9 Bells	
Today, 05:27 PM	Post	Earned 0.8 Bells	
Today, 05:18 PM	Post	Earned 0.9 Bells	
Today, 05:08 PM	Donate	Earned 30.0 Bells	painchri589: Golden tools
Today, 04:45 PM	Donate	Earned 32.0 Bells	Georgia 
Today, 04:24 PM	Donate	Earned 600.0 Bells	Hermione Granger: for the lucky charm! 
Today, 04:07 PM	Post	Earned 2.5 Bells	
Today, 02:34 PM	Post	Earned 1.0 Bells	
Today, 01:57 PM	Post	Earned 1.4 Bells



Lmaoo I don't know if anyone will do this, but I'm still curious xD

This is the wrong place to post, isn't it haha


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

There is no way in hell I'm sharing all 61 pages by hand.


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's the first page of my transaction log:



Spoiler: Open at your own risk


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

aixoo said:


> LOL



Woah how are you earning all that xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Here's the first page of my transaction log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open at your own risk



Omfg I'm crying xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Woah how are you earning all that xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I just put the bells in the ABD and take them out, then repeat lol


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I just put the bells in the ABD and take them out, then repeat lol



Ohh right lmao xD


----------



## Llust (Mar 19, 2016)

03-16-2016
10:32 PM - stardusk withdrew 100 Bells from the bank

03-14-2016
06:46 PM - stardusk deposited 30 Bells into the bank

03-10-2016
10:18 PM - stardusk deposited 100 Bells into the bank

03-09-2016
08:17 PM - stardusk deposited 10 Bells into the bank
08:17 PM - stardusk deposited 100 Bells into the bank

03-08-2016
10:30 PM - stardusk deposited 150 Bells into the bank

03-07-2016
10:50 PM - stardusk withdrew 50 Bells from the bank

03-06-2016
10:33 PM - stardusk deposited 250 Bells into the bank

02-25-2016
11:07 PM - stardusk withdrew 1200 Bells from the bank

02-24-2016
12:14 AM - stardusk deposited 400 Bells into the bank
12:14 AM - stardusk deposited 150 Bells into the bank

02-14-2016
12:12 PM - stardusk gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to Alby-Kun with the following message: thank you for the rose! >u< happy valentines day & have another rose in return ~
12:11 PM - stardusk purchased item Valentine's Rose for 49 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
07:35 AM - Alby-Kun gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to stardusk with the following message: Happy Single's Appreciation's Day!... or Valentine's Day if you prefer. xD Hope you have lots of sweets and fluffy hugs todays! \owo/

02-07-2016
09:19 PM - stardusk deposited 400 Bells into the bank

01-30-2016
09:31 PM - stardusk deposited 500 Bells into the bank

01-24-2016
01:25 PM - stardusk deposited 100 Bells into the bank

01-20-2016
05:43 PM - stardusk deposited 500 Bells into the bank

01-18-2016
08:17 PM - N e s s gave Yellow Candy as a gift to stardusk with the following message: Team Popsicle donations club!
07:44 PM - stardusk withdrew 1000 Bells from the bank


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 19, 2016)

Today, 11:48 PM	Donate	Spent 1.0 Bells	Sholee: ruined it
Today, 11:27 PM	Post	Earned 0.6 Bells	
Today, 11:09 PM	Post	Earned 0.4 Bells	
Today, 11:06 PM	Post	Spent 1.5 Bells	
Today, 11:06 PM	Post	Earned 2.1 Bells	
Today, 10:41 PM	Post	Earned 0.6 Bells	
Today, 10:36 PM	Post	Earned 1.5 Bells	
Today, 10:32 PM	Post	Earned 0.7 Bells	
Today, 10:04 PM	Post	Spent 0.2 Bells	
Today, 10:04 PM	Post	Spent 0.2 Bells	
Today, 10:03 PM	Post	Earned 0.6 Bells	
Today, 09:55 PM	Post	Earned 0.4 Bells	
Today, 09:54 PM	Infraction	Spent 20.0 Bells	
Today, 09:50 PM	Post	Spent 0.2 Bells	
Today, 08:39 PM	Post	Earned 0.8 Bells	
Today, 08:38 PM	Post	Earned 0.3 Bells	
Today, 06:32 PM	Post	Earned 0.4 Bells	
Today, 05:59 PM	Post	Spent 2.1 Bells	
Today, 05:59 PM	Post	Earned 2.5 Bells	
Today, 05:56 PM	Post	Spent 0.4 Bells


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Here's the first page of my transaction log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open at your own risk



No wonder prices are so inflated these days. Please stop printing TBT for yourself.


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2016)

it's like 27 pages I don't know what to post from it 



Oblivia said:


> Here's the first page of my transaction log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open at your own risk



lol "earned no bells. go away."


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Zane said:


> it's like 27 pages I don't know what to post from it
> 
> 
> 
> lol "earned no bells. go away."



Just like the first page 

And lmaoo yeah I just noticed that xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Here's the first page of my transaction log:



Psh! I'm earning more.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Psh! I'm earning more.



How are you people editing this **** I'm confused


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 19, 2016)

Spoiler: First page of collectible/abd transaction log



03-17-2016
10:37 PM - Lucanosa purchased item Spring Shamrock for 317 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
02:00 PM - Lucanosa withdrew 469.79 Bells from the bank

03-16-2016
10:38 AM - Lucanosa deposited 19 Bells into the bank

03-13-2016
03:32 PM - Lucanosa deposited 32 Bells into the bank

03-12-2016
11:23 AM - Lucanosa deposited 10.608 Bells into the bank

03-11-2016
11:07 AM - Lucanosa deposited 16 Bells into the bank

03-09-2016
11:37 PM - Lucanosa deposited 7 Bells into the bank
07:52 PM - Lucanosa withdrew 1 Bells from the bank
03:41 PM - Lucanosa deposited 386 Bells into the bank

03-07-2016
11:45 AM - Lucanosa purchased item March Birthstone (Aquamarine) for 299 Bells from Bell Tree Shop

03-06-2016
02:11 PM - Party Poison gave Red Candy as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message: ☆ Trick o' Treat ☆

03-04-2016
10:38 AM - Lucanosa withdrew 393.1 Bells from the bank

02-16-2016
02:06 PM - Delishush gave Red Candy as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message:
02:05 PM - Delishush gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message:
02:04 PM - Lucanosa gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Delishush with the following message:
02:03 PM - Lucanosa gave Red Candy as a gift to Delishush with the following message:

02-15-2016
02:20 AM - Javocado gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message: Jav a rose on me!

02-14-2016
10:52 AM - Cherrii gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message: Happy Valentines Day! ♡
10:43 AM - Lucanosa gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to Dawnpiplup with the following message: Happy Valentine's Day! Thank you for the rose, and it's the thought that counts, right? ;D ⤜(✧ᗜ✧)⤏
10:29 AM - Dawnpiplup gave Valentine's Rose as a gift to Lucanosa with the following message: Yo dude, Happy Valentine's Day! Enjoy this Valentine Rose that I'm giving you <3 I know it's a virtual rose and not a real rose, but hey- it's the thought that counts! ~With love, Dawnpiplup





Spoiler: First page of tbt earned/received/given transaction log



Today, 06:50 PM	Post	Earned 3.6 Bells	
Today, 06:42 PM	Post	Earned 3.9 Bells	
Today, 06:36 PM	Post	Earned 2.7 Bells	
Today, 06:33 PM	Post	Earned 0.7 Bells	
Today, 05:57 PM	Post	Earned 2.8 Bells	
Today, 05:53 PM	Post	Earned 7.5 Bells	
Today, 05:44 PM	Post	Earned 1.3 Bells	
Today, 05:36 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells	
Today, 05:18 PM	Post	Earned 2.5 Bells	
Today, 05:13 PM	Post	Earned 1.1 Bells	
Today, 02:13 PM	Post	Earned 3.9 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:34 PM	Post	Earned 8.5 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:22 PM	Post	Earned 4.2 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:09 PM	Post	Earned 2.0 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:08 PM	Vote	Earned 0.2 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:04 PM	Post	Earned 2.0 Bells	
Yesterday, 10:43 AM	Post	Earned 1.3 Bells	
Yesterday, 10:25 AM	Post	Earned 3.1 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:59 AM	Post	Earned 4.1 Bells	
Yesterday, 09:46 AM	Post	Earned 4.3 Bells





AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Psh! I'm earning more.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



"Germany", "Oblivion", "Cactus"

you're killing me


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> How are you people editing this **** I'm confused



F12. In Chrome, click the very top-left icon (the one with a mouse cursor clicking on a box) to select things and edit them. The images were pasted on using GIMP.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Psh! I'm earning more.



I shouldn't have laughed but I did.  Curious though, how does one "eanr" TBT bells?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> F12. In Chrome, click the very top-left icon (the one with a mouse cursor clicking on a box) to select things and edit them. The images were pasted on using GIMP.



Ohh wow, never knew this :O

Thanks!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I shouldn't have laughed but I did.  Curious though, how does one "eanr" TBT bells?



With swag, of course.



Nightmares said:


> Ohh wow, never knew this :O
> 
> Thanks!



No problem! Glad you worked it out without having to follow one of my made-in-a-hurry tutorials.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 19, 2016)

Excuse me, I am not a country known for bratwurst and sauerkraut. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Excuse me, I am not a country known for bratwurst and sauerkraut. Now I'm hungry.



Oh, alright, you're a cat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

...called Germany.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realised I've tried to have banter with Jeremy the cat twice today.

Probably getting my password unencrypted and used on whatever other sites are linked with this email and password combination.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Psh! I'm earning more.




I miss my friends Shoe and Laundry.  anybody know what they're up to lately?  I'm afraid that Shoe's Market Price Summary of Orthopedic Correctibles is losing its sole without her...


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is my first page




Spoiler



Today, 09:01 PM

Post

Earned 1.0 Bells



Today, 05:19 PM

Donate

Spent 199.0 Bells

Riedy


Today, 04:53 PM

Post

Earned 1.6 Bells



Today, 04:52 PM

Vote

Earned 0.2 Bells



Today, 04:46 PM

Thread

Earned 5.3 Bells



Today, 03:13 PM

Post

Earned 2.4 Bells



Today, 03:10 PM

Post

Earned 1.0 Bells



Yesterday, 10:34 PM

Rate

Earned 0.2 Bells



Yesterday, 06:14 PM

Thread

Earned 6.8 Bells



Yesterday, 12:11 AM

Thread

Earned 6.4 Bells



03-17-2016, 09:56 PM

Post

Earned 2.5 Bells



03-17-2016, 09:49 PM

Post

Earned 2.7 Bells



03-17-2016, 09:37 PM

Post

Earned 0.8 Bells



03-17-2016, 07:09 PM

Post

Earned 0.5 Bells



03-17-2016, 06:44 PM

Post

Earned 0.8 Bells



03-17-2016, 04:08 PM

Post

Earned 0.5 Bells



03-17-2016, 12:56 PM

Post

Earned 1.6 Bells



03-17-2016, 12:17 PM

Post

Earned 0.8 Bells



03-16-2016, 09:03 PM

Post

Earned 3.1 Bells



03-16-2016, 08:51 PM

Thread

Earned 5.4 Bells






 Let me know if you want more of it. I have lots of pages to go.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm on the wrong page. whatever.
View attachment 167432


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 6, 2016)

*bumps old thread like a rebel*​
My transaction log is now up to 136 pages, a few of those were gained today due to a certain thread that Tom was slightly disgruntled about.



Spoiler: Tall Image


----------



## N a t (Nov 6, 2016)

I'ma just post my first page, cuz lazy.



Spoiler



11-05-2016
11:30 AM - Hatori gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
10:36 AM - Bone Baby gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Nanako with the following message: <3
10:35 AM - Nanako gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
09:56 AM - Nanako gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:

11-04-2016
08:54 PM - Heyden gave Red Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message: not sure if this will work with your lineup, but enjoy!
12:38 PM - Bone Baby gave Red Candy as a gift to vel with the following message: donation <3

11-02-2016
11:21 PM - Bone Baby discarded N/A from Jack's Spooky Shack
11:21 PM - Bone Baby discarded N/A from Jack's Spooky Shack
11:20 PM - Bone Baby discarded N/A from Jack's Spooky Shack
11:17 PM - Bone Baby discarded N/A from Jack's Spooky Shack
11:17 PM - Bone Baby discarded N/A from Jack's Spooky Shack
06:40 PM - Woods Expedition Guide gave Orange Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:

10-31-2016
10:15 PM - Woods Expedition Guide gave N/A as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
10:15 PM - Woods Expedition Guide gave Purple Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
09:25 PM - Jacob gave Orange (Fruit) as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message: Hey: go to heaven
05:33 PM - Bone Baby purchased item Jack for 310 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
12:26 AM - Woods Expedition Guide gave N/A as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
12:26 AM - Woods Expedition Guide gave Blue Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:

10-30-2016
11:31 PM - Woods Expedition Guide gave N/A as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:
11:31 PM - Woods Expedition Guide gave Green Candy as a gift to Bone Baby with the following message:


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's my log from today, pretty boring



Spoiler



Today, 07:28 PM	Post	Earned 1.1 Bells	
Today, 06:26 PM	Post	Earned 1.5 Bells	
Today, 06:24 PM	Post	Earned 1.9 Bells	
Today, 06:08 PM	Post	Earned 2.3 Bells	
Today, 06:02 PM	Post	Earned 1.8 Bells	
Today, 05:55 PM	Post	Earned 2.8 Bells	
Today, 05:51 PM	Post	Earned 1.4 Bells	
Today, 05:36 PM	Post	Earned 1.6 Bells	
Today, 05:29 PM	Post	Earned 1.5 Bells	
Today, 05:17 PM	Post	Earned 1.8 Bells	
Today, 04:56 PM	Post	Earned 2.0 Bells	
Today, 04:49 PM	Post	Earned 2.5 Bells	
Today, 03:18 PM	Post	Earned 1.9 Bells	
Today, 02:54 PM	Post	Spent 3.1 Bells	
Today, 02:54 PM	Post	Earned 2.1 Bells	
Today, 02:18 PM	Donate	Spent 10.0 Bells	Spy: for the mountain!
Today, 02:02 PM	Post	Earned 2.5 Bells	
Today, 01:58 PM	Post	Earned 0.7 Bells	
Today, 01:33 PM	Thread	Earned 9.8 Bells	
Today, 12:17 PM	Post	Earned 1.9 Bells	
Today, 12:16 PM	Post	Earned 0.8 Bells	
Today, 12:11 PM	Post	Earned 3.1 Bells	
Today, 12:05 PM	Vote	Earned 0.2 Bells	
Today, 03:30 AM	Post	Earned 1.5 Bells


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

716 pages.


----------

